# kingfish from the sand



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Anybody heard anything about kingfish along the beaches yet??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

North Wildwood has seen a few.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

scarce as hens teeth


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Bummer ... do they migrate up from the south or what? If so, there's been a few showing up in Delaware lately.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bob,
I'm tellin ya, hit North Wildwood along the sea wall. Bloods and small pieces of clam on a top & bottom rig.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

You da man for North Wildwood, so I'll put that spot on the list for later this week. You gonna be around?

Hey, any particular tide for doing the wall? I've gotten a few blues there in the past on the incoming, but haven't tried there for kings yet. You fish for them in the shallower area on the beach side of the wall or in the deeper part from the middle towards the left side? I've never fished for kings anywhere except just beyond and before the breakers, but that's in Delaware and points south of there.

Speaking of the wall, does it get a lot of fishermen this time of year? I think when I was down there last year in August there were maybe 10 or so people there ... between 4pm and sunset. It's a pretty nice spot cuz you can go for a swim if the fishin' is slow


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya wanna fish on the beach side of the wall on the beach. There is a sink hole around the front of the jetty or you can fish off the wall. Ya just don't have to cast as far. I am off today and tomorrow and I work Wednesday and Thursday, nite shift but I am off the week end. if your around give me a shout 886-2673.


----------



## allenro (Dec 26, 2005)

Caught one off the yak in the Raritan Bay on Sat. Go figure...


----------



## coeng (Jul 31, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Bob,
> I'm tellin ya, hit North Wildwood along the sea wall. Bloods and small pieces of clam on a top & bottom rig.


Where is the sea wall located with respect to a street? I'm going to be in that area next week and would like to try it out. Total newbie to the area and surf fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

coeng said:


> Where is the sea wall located with respect to a street? I'm going to be in that area next week and would like to try it out. Total newbie to the area and surf fishing.


welcome to the family.


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*kings*

Havent seen many down here this year either. Startin to see some hardheads and weaks last 2 weeks most small, but its pickin up.


----------

